
Kick Ass Conversions and Traffic: Lessons from Marketing Verify - AndrewWarner
http://www.zurb.com/article/508/kick-ass-conversions-and-traffic-lessons
======
lachyg
Really good article. Worth watching the Dmitry's (author of this article)
interview on Mixergy: [http://mixergy.com/how-do-you-get-users-and-how-do-you-
turn-...](http://mixergy.com/how-do-you-get-users-and-how-do-you-turn-them-
into-evangelists-with-dmitry-dragilev/).

Loved how it covered everything from inception of the idea, to the marketing
and blog coverage.

Would be interested to find out what they're going to be doing in the long
term though...

